# Handyman Family



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a "set' of Handyman Bench Planes. I have tuned them up, shined them up, and now, they are ready for a "Family Portrait"....









The H1203 (#3 size) the H1204 (#4) and a H1205 jack. Other than a few block planes, this was it for Handyman Planes. I said I had tuned them up? Tune up a Handyman?


> Can it even be done












The H1204, on a piece of 1×1 Beech….









The H1203, on the same piece of Beech, and









The H1205, working on a different side of that piece of Beech.

A fancy Sharpening System? A High dollar set of stones?? A powered sharpening system?? Nope.

Just some sandpaper, some Emery cloth, an old oil stone, with a MKI Veritas Guide ( high $$$ there) and a little elbow grease and time. Another look at these three Amigos??









You know, maybe IF I take one of my two Stanley #120s, paint it gray and Black, and call it a Handyman Block plane???? Nah, those two are safe.









Besides, they are trying to hide out with the other Block planes….


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, a Handyman Smooth Plane, H1204, purchased for $6.45 in 1948 for my father to help doors close more easily and not used much since till I began to tune it some this past year; can actually turn out ribbons of gauze. I was suprised. I still look to my Stanley #4 for most work. Russell


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I think I have a Handyman block plane. I haven't even tried to tune it.


----------

